# Why the 2nd Amendment is the greatest roadblock to dystopia.



## Pete7469 (Jun 5, 2021)

Of all the rights listed in the Bill of Rights, the 2nd Amendment is so vilified, reviled, and maligned by leftist authoritarians because it is the one right freedom loving people have that is used to keep them in check. I wish the 10th Amendment was used more, and with Biden in office that may begin to take place, but as it is we can at least keep violent leftwing "activists" confined to the inner city shitholes. They belong in prison at the very least, but DNC political DA's ensure they're never prosecuted and then set them free to once again commit more crimes against the public. On top of that, violent leftwing rhetoric is nothing new. As far back as the 1960's leftwing "protesters" waved signs that demanded we "BURY Goldwater". Imagine the wailing and gnashing of teeth had someone held up a sign that said "Bury Barry" in 2008. Recently we have "esteemed" psychiatrist's like Dr. Aruna Khilanani "who told an audience at the Yale School of Medicine in April that she had fantasies of “unloading a revolver into the head of any white person that got in my way.” She also said she’d walk away from the shooting “with a bounce in my step”.









						NYC shrink tells Yale audience she fantasizes about shooting white people in head
					

NYC psychiatrist Dr. Aruna Khilanani told an audience at the Yale School of Medicine in April that she had fantasies of “unloading a revolver into the head of any white person that got in my …




					nypost.com
				




Make NO MISTAKE about it. Leftists sociopaths and their vacuous drones do not care about human life in the most remote way or there would be no Planned Unparenthood clinics. Public safety is not their concern or green haired beta male rejects would not be fire bombing police stations and court houses. If repulsive LGBTQRSTUVWXYZ "activists" wanted to ensure no woman was ever raped again, they would be demanding all women be trained and provided handguns as part of a High School Graduation package. Of course none of those (ahem..) "women" are in the slightest danger of being asked out for coffee, let alone being the victim of rape.

The "liberal" endeavors to undermine and eliminate the 2nd Amendment has everything to do with their pursuit of a monopoly on violence. Do not remain under any illusions at all, that because there are so many millions of people with semi-automatic weapons who can hit targets at 200M, and millions of others with scoped bolt action rifles who can engage small moving animals at twice that range, that the sort of leftist freaks we see dressed in black uniforms in leftist shitholes aren't state sanctioned troops. If you can see any difference between ANTIFA turds and the Bolsheviks or German Brown Shirts you are indeed suffering from illusions. This is merely their early phase but they can not progress to the next phase while the bulk of the population has the means to crush them like the vermin they are. The only reason they have not been exterminated is because we are God-fearing, ethical and moral people.

Even with the full backing of the Weimar Army, these goons can not oppress the public. That jabbering traitor imbecile Eric Swalwell (D. California) even exposed the left's contempt for the population at large when he suggested using NUCLEAR FUCKING WEAPONS against US Civilians.


Leading Democrat warns gun owners: 'The government has nukes'


The average DNC voter drone who only votes once, otherwise abides by the law and is basically a mushroom because they believe the media is one thing, but they're still the same sort of arm flapping dipshits who joined a cult of personality and ignored the disappearance of millions of their fellow German neighbors. Those who have any real influence in the DNC are absolute sociopaths and treasonous criminals. These ARE NOT just "people we disagree with", they're devoted to creating a soviet dystopia and bringing the nation down. US Army Dr. Douglas Kelley who studied the likes of Herman Goering prior to the Nuremburg Trials concluded...

*“[Nazis] are not unique people…They are people who exist in every country of the world. Their personality patterns are not obscure. But they are people who have peculiar drives, people who want to be in power…I would say that I am quite certain that there are people even in America who would willingly climb over the corpses of half of the American public if they could gain control of the other half, and these are people who today are just talking–who are utilizing the rights of democracy in anti-democratic fashion.”*

Under NO CIRCUMSTANCE should we ever back down, give ground, compromise or even merely maintain the status quo regarding our DEVINE RIGHT to wield tools of self preservation. In fact we should be doing more to roll back the regressive laws that force us to pay for licenses, jump through administrative hoops, wait for ridiculous procedures to take place or allow bureaucrooks to establish arbitrary rules. We should be working to repeal the laws that make it more difficult to obtain sound suppressors, prevent us from owning select fire weapons and subvert social trends that make guns some sort of taboo. The BATFE among other bloated federal swine needs to be abolished. Kids should not be graduating the 8th grade without the ability to unload and make weapons safe. They should not be unaware or the history of genocide, forced famines, or industrial mass murder that has taken place due to the madness of left wing political sociopaths in the last 120 years. There shouldn't be a single person in this country stupid enough to wear a Che Guevara T-Shirt or get a fuckin swastika tattoo even if they're an inmate in a maximum security prison.

.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2021)

We had several inmates with swastika tattoos and one with a tattoo of Hitlers head on his chest.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 5, 2021)

miketx said:


> We had several inmates with swastika tattoos and one with a tattoo of Hitlers head on his chest.


I worked TDCJ  briefly... VERY briefly... and yeah there were some remarkably stupid people in there with tats on their dicks.

I had to wonder what kinda MF'er lets someone put tats on their dicks, plus all the other repulsive and grotesque things these freaks do to themselves and each other. I was in Hughes Unit for a short period and I would not have a problem if the state exterminated everyone in the B wing. Including the CO's. Anyone who can tolerate that has something wrong with them. They may as well be SS.

That said I ran into some inmates who could have done well with proper guidance and a second chance.

The whole thing is FUBAR. If nearly everyone in the country was well armed, sociopaths wouldn't retain ambient temperature in public long enough for natural selection to fail.

.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > We had several inmates with swastika tattoos and one with a tattoo of Hitlers head on his chest.
> ...


 We had the same sick useless scum, co's too. You've never seen stupid until you see a convict bleeding out because he cut his dick open to put a domino dot in it.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 5, 2021)

Why the 2nd Amendment is the greatest roadblock to dystopia.​The above makes no since.

*dys·to·pi·a*
an imagined state or society in which there is great suffering or injustice, typically one that is totalitarian or post-apocalyptic.
Dystopia - Wikipedia




*Sir Thomas More

Second Amendment , Amendment II

Right to Bear Arms*
Passed by Congress September 25, 1789. Ratified December 15, 1791. The first 10 amendments form the Bill of Rights

*The Second Amendment* (Amendment II) to the United States Constitution protects the right to keep and bear arms. It was ratified on December 15, 1791, along with nine other articles of the Bill of Rights. In District of Columbia v. Heller (2008), *the Supreme Court affirmed for the first time that the right belongs to individuals, for self-defense in the home*,

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

Second Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia
Please note, this right is the *right belongs to individuals, for self-defense in the home*,

*“self-defense in the home”*​
*Nothing more, nothing less. This does not giver you the right to carry arms in a public place.
PERIOD
-*


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 5, 2021)

miketx said:


> You've never seen stupid until you see a convict bleeding out because he cut his dick open to put a domino dot in it.


I must ask since you *miketx *brought this up by stating, “_You've never seen stupid until you see a convict bleeding out because he cut his dick open to put a domino dot in it.”_

Since you, *miketx *acknowledge that you have witnessed this, did it give you a hurdon too as you watched?
-


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> Please note, this right is the *right belongs to individuals, for self-defense in the home*,
> 
> *“self-defense in the home”*​*Nothing more, nothing less. This does not giver you the right to carry arms in a public place.
> PERIOD*


I carry everyday. Try and disarm us traitor.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 5, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> Why the 2nd Amendment is the greatest roadblock to dystopia.​The above makes no since.
> 
> *dys·to·pi·a*
> an imagined state or society in which there is great suffering or injustice, typically one that is totalitarian or post-apocalyptic.
> ...


So you've got nothing more to add than you just want a cracker eh bed wetter?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> Of all the rights listed in the Bill of Rights, the 2nd Amendment is so vilified, reviled, and maligned by leftist authoritarians because it is the one right freedom loving people have that is used to keep them in check. I wish the 10th Amendment was used more, and with Biden in office that may begin to take place, but as it is we can at least keep violent leftwing "activists" confined to the inner city shitholes. They belong in prison at the very least, but DNC political DA's ensure they're never prosecuted and then set them free to once again commit more crimes against the public. On top of that, violent leftwing rhetoric is nothing new. As far back as the 1960's leftwing "protesters" waved signs that demanded we "BURY Goldwater". Imagine the wailing and gnashing of teeth had someone held up a sign that said "Bury Barry" in 2008. Recently we have "esteemed" psychiatrist's like Dr. Aruna Khilanani "who told an audience at the Yale School of Medicine in April that she had fantasies of “unloading a revolver into the head of any white person that got in my way.” She also said she’d walk away from the shooting “with a bounce in my step”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make no mistake about it: rightists are authoritarian demagogues and liars, this thread is proof of that.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 7, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Make no mistake about it: rightists are authoritarian demagogues and liars, this thread is proof of that.


This thread has detailed leftist authoritarian terrorism you jabbering retard, and your inability to respond with anything of substance is duly noted.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 8, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> Of all the rights listed in the Bill of Rights, the 2nd Amendment is so vilified, reviled, and maligned by leftist authoritarians because it is the one right freedom loving people have that is used to keep them in check. I wish the 10th Amendment was used more, and with Biden in office that may begin to take place, but as it is we can at least keep violent leftwing "activists" confined to the inner city shitholes. They belong in prison at the very least, but DNC political DA's ensure they're never prosecuted and then set them free to once again commit more crimes against the public. On top of that, violent leftwing rhetoric is nothing new. As far back as the 1960's leftwing "protesters" waved signs that demanded we "BURY Goldwater". Imagine the wailing and gnashing of teeth had someone held up a sign that said "Bury Barry" in 2008. Recently we have "esteemed" psychiatrist's like Dr. Aruna Khilanani "who told an audience at the Yale School of Medicine in April that she had fantasies of “unloading a revolver into the head of any white person that got in my way.” She also said she’d walk away from the shooting “with a bounce in my step”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 8, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Make no mistake about it: rightists are authoritarian demagogues and liars, this thread is proof of that.


He is asking for less government authority.   Did you read it?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 8, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> *the Supreme Court affirmed for the first time that the right belongs to individuals, for self-defense in the home*,


You have incorrectly summarized the holding in _Heller_.  The Court made no such limitation to only the home.  Go back to law school and learn to read cases.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 9, 2021)

miketx said:


> I carry everyday. Try and disarm us traitor.


I've been following you around for the last three  (3) days. 
You really should lose some weight
-


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 9, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Go back to law school and learn to read cases.


I quoted the article, you just farted in response.

Thankfully, I was up wind, lol
-


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 10, 2021)

*Gun Laws were stricter in the wild west during the 1800’s than they are today

 United States Constitution*
The *First Amendment* (*Amendment I*) to the United States Constitutionprevents the government from making laws which respect an establishment of religion, prohibit the free exercise of religion, or abridge the freedom of speech, the freedom of the press, the right to peaceably assemble, or the right to petition the government for redress of grievances. It was adopted on December 15, 1791, as one of the ten amendments that constitute the Bill of Rights.
First Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia

*What does that have to do with guns-?*
The *Second Amendment* (*Amendment II*) to the United States Constitutionprotects the right of the people to keep and bear arms and was adopted on December 15, 1791 as part of the Bill of Rights.[1][2][3][4]

In the 2008 _Heller_ decision, the Supreme Court affirmed for the first time that the right belongs to individuals, exclusively for self-defense in the home,[5][6][7][8] while also including, as _dicta,_ that the right is not unlimited and does not preclude the existence of certain long-standing prohibitions such as those forbidding "the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill" or restrictions on "the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons."[9][10] State and local governments are limited to the same extentas the federal government from infringing this right.[11]

Contrary to the popular imagination, *bearing arms on the frontier was a heavily regulated business*

It's *October 26, 1881*, in Tombstone, and Arizona is not yet a state. The O.K. Corral is quiet, and it's had an unremarkable existence for the two years it's been standing—although it's about to become famous.

Marshall Virgil Earp, having deputized his brothers Wyatt and Morgan and his pal Doc Holliday, is having a gun control problem. Long-running tensions between the lawmen and a faction of cowboys – represented this morning by Billy Claiborne, the Clanton brothers, and the McLaury brothers – will come to a head over Tombstone's gun law.

*The laws of Tombstone at the time required visitors, upon entering town to disarm, either at a hotel or a lawman's office. 

Gun Control Is as Old as the Old West*

Contrary to the popular imagination, bearing arms on the frontier was a heavily regulated business

image: https://thumbs-prod.si-cdn.com/7hLl651LYAFdrPD6uJnBbRi1Rj8=/800x600/filters:no_upscale()/https://public-media.si-cdn.com/filer/da/bc/dabc3b99-f221-4392-8e0a-a3b3f3d98af5/wright1913_dodge_city_in_1878_14782835852.jpg

The “Old West” conjures up all sorts of imagery, but broadly, the term is used to evoke life among the crusty prospectors, threadbare gold panners, madams of brothels, and six-shooter-packing cowboys in small frontier towns – such as Tombstone, Deadwood, Dodge City, or Abilene, to name a few. One other thing these cities had in common: strict gun control laws.

*Laws regulating ownership and carry of firearms*, apart from the U.S. Constitution's Second Amendment, were *passed at a local level rather than by Congress*. “Gun control laws were adopted pretty quickly in these places,” says Winkler*. “Most were adopted by municipal governments exercising self-control and self-determination.” 

Carrying any kind of weapon, guns or knives, was not allowed other than outside town borders and inside the home. When visitors left their weapons with a law officer upon entering town, they'd receive a token, like a coat check, which they'd exchange for their guns when leaving town.*

The practice was started in Southern states, which *were among the first to enact laws against concealed carry of guns and knives, in the early 1800s. --* The Battle Over the Right to Bear Arms in America, points to an 1840 Alabama court that, in upholding its state ban, ruled it was a state's right to regulate where and how a citizen could carry, and that the state constitution's allowance of personal firearms *“is not to bear arms upon all occasions and in all places.”

Contrary to the popular imagination, bearing arms on the frontier was a heavily regulated business*

image: https://thumbs-prod.si-cdn.com/7hLl651LYAFdrPD6uJnBbRi1Rj8=/800x600/filters:no_upscale()/https://public-media.si-cdn.com/filer/da/bc/dabc3b99-f221-4392-8e0a-a3b3f3d98af5/wright1913_dodge_city_in_1878_14782835852.jpg

*Dodge City in 1878* (Wikimedia Commons)

It's *October 26, 1881*, in Tombstone, and Arizona

The laws of Tombstone at the time required visitors, *upon entering town to disarm, either at a hotel or a lawman's office. *(Residents of many famed cattle towns, such as Dodge City, Abilene, and Deadwood, had similar restrictions.)
image: https://public-media.si-cdn.com/fil...d-4fac-8fc0-7ff859b10f21/mclauriesclanton.jpg

*"Tombstone had much more restrictive laws on carrying guns in public in the 1880s than it has today,” *says Adam Winkler, a professor and specialist in American constitutional law at UCLA School of Law. “Today, you're allowed to carry a gun without a license or permit on Tombstone streets. Back in the 1880s, you weren't.” Same goes for most of the New West, to varying degrees, in the once-rowdy frontier towns of Nevada, Kansas, Montana, and South Dakota.

*Dodge City, Kansas, formed a municipal government in 1878*. According to Stephen Aron, a professor of history at UCLA, the *first law passed was one prohibiting the carry of guns in town*, likely by civic leaders and influential merchants who wanted people to move there, invest their time and resources, and bring their families. Cultivating a reputation of peace and stability was necessary, even in boisterous towns, if it were to become anything more transient than a one-industry boom town.

Laws regulating ownership and carry of firearms, apart from the U.S. Constitution's Second Amendment, were passed at a local level rather than by Congress. “*Gun control laws were adopted pretty quickly in these places*,” says Winkler. “Most were adopted by municipal governments exercising self-control and self-determination.” *Carrying any kind of weapon, guns or knives, was not *allowed other than outside town borders and inside the home. *When visitors left their weapons with a law officer upon entering town, they'd receive a token, like a coat check, which they'd exchange for their guns when leaving town.

Louisiana, too, upheld an early ban on concealed carry firearms*. When a Kentucky court reversed its ban, the state constitution was amended to specify the *Kentucky general assembly was within its rights to, in the future, regulate or prohibit concealed carry*.

Still, Winkler says, it was an affirmation that regulation was compatible with the Second Amendment. The federal government of the 1800s largely stayed out of gun-law court battles.

“People were allowed to own guns, and everyone did own guns [in the West], for the most part,” says Winkler. “Having a firearm to protect yourself in the lawless wilderness from wild animals, hostile native tribes, and outlaws was a wise idea. *But when you came into town, you had to either check your guns if you were a visitor or keep your guns at home if you were a resident.”*

Published in 1903, Andy Adams’s Log of a Cowboy, a “slightly fictionalized” account of the author’s life on the cattle trails of the 1880s, was a refutation against the myth-making dime store novels of the day. The book, which included stories about lawless cowboys visiting Dodge City firing into the air to shoot out lights, has been called the most realistic written account of cowboy life and is still in print today.

Gun Control Is as Old as the Old West

*Did the Wild West Have More Gun Control Than We Do Today?

A check? *That’s right. *When you entered a frontier town, you were legally required to leave your guns at the stables on the outskirts of town or drop them off with the sheriff*, who would give you a token in exchange. You checked your guns then like you’d check your overcoat today at a Boston restaurant in winter. Visitors were welcome, but their guns were not.

While people were allowed to have guns at home for self-protection, frontier towns usually *barred anyone but law enforcement from carrying guns in public. *

When Dodge City residents organized their municipal government, do you know what the very first law they passed was? A gun control law. They declared that “any person or persons found carrying concealed weapons in the city of Dodge or violating the laws of the State shall be dealt with according to law.” Many frontier towns, including Tombstone, Arizona—the site of the infamous “Shootout at the OK Corral”—also barred the carrying of guns openly.

Today in Tombstone, you don’t even need a permit to carry around a firearm. Gun rights advocates are pushing lawmakers in state after state to do away with nearly all limits on the ability of people to have guns in public.

Like any law regulating things that are small and easy to conceal, the gun control of the Wild West wasn’t always perfectly enforced. But statistics show that, next to drunk and disorderly conduct, *the most common cause of arrest was illegally carrying a firearm. Sheriffs and marshals took gun control seriously.*
Did the Wild West Have More Gun Control Than We Do Today?

*Illinois town bans assault weapons, will fine those who keep them*

The town of Deerfield, Ill., has moved to ban assault weapons, including the AR-15 used in the school shooting in Parkland, Florida, claiming the measure will make the town more safe from mass shootings.

The ordinance was passed unanimously Monday by the Deerfield Village Board. It states the move is in the best interest of public health and will spur a culture change toward *"the normative value that assault weapons should have no role or purpose in civil society."*

It also takes a swing at a popular reading of the Second Amendment, stating the weapons are *"not reasonably necessary to protect an individual's right of self-defense" *or to preserve a well-regulated militia.
Illinois town bans assault weapons, will fine those who keep them

*Chicago suburb bans assault weapons in response to Parkland shooting*

With the future of federal gun control legislation uncertain, an affluent Chicago suburb this week took the aggressive step of *banning assault weapons within its borders*, in what local officials said was a direct response to the mass shooting at a Parkland, Fla., high school earlier this year.

*Officials in Deerfield, Ill., unanimously approved the ordinance, which prohibits the possession, manufacture or sale of a range of firearms, as well as large-capacity magazines. *Residents of the 19,000-person village have until June 13 to remove the guns from village limits or face up to $1,000 per day in fines.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...hooting/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.95db16134355

*Seattle will require gun owners to lock up their firearms*, after the City Council voted unanimously Monday to pass legislation proposed by Mayor Jenny Durkan.

Starting 180 days after Durkan signs the legislation, it will be *a civil infraction to store a gun without the firearm being secured in a locked container.*

The legislation will apply only to guns kept somewhere, rather than those carried by or under the control of their owners.

Also under the legislation, *it will be a civil infraction when an owner knows or should know that a minor, “at-risk person” or unauthorized user is likely to access a gun and such a person actually does access the weapon.*

The legislation allows fines up to $500 when a gun isn’t locked up, up to $1,000 when a prohibited person accesses a firearm and up to $10,000 when a prohibited person uses the weapon to hurt someone or commit a crime.
Gun owners face fines up to $10,000 for not locking up their guns under new Seattle law

*I think it is time cities and towns enact real gun laws with huge fines like they did in the old days

What do you think?
-*


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 13, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Gun Laws were stricter in the wild west during the 1800’s than they are today*
> 
> *United States Constitution*
> The *First Amendment* (*Amendment I*) to the United States Constitutionprevents the government from making laws which respect an establishment of religion, prohibit the free exercise of religion, or abridge the freedom of speech, the freedom of the press, the right to peaceably assemble, or the right to petition the government for redress of grievances. It was adopted on December 15, 1791, as one of the ten amendments that constitute the Bill of Rights.
> ...


A long mostly cut/paste irrelevant response to the simple facts of the OP.

Modern leftists DO NOT care, in even the most remote way about "public safety". The history of gun control is rooted in racism, and hysteria. No matter when or where gun control laws were passed, dedicated criminals ignored not just the gun control laws, but the laws against, armed robbery, aggravated assault, and murder. Anyone who can read understands the 2nd Amendment means what it took well over 200 years for the SCOTUS to finally affirm. That the right of the individual citizen to own ARMS, and no distinction was made, in defense of themselves was not to be fucked with by government.

Period.

Furthermore we are not just talking about some Flintlock muskets here. The founders were well aware that ARMS included, cannons, mortars, artillery, grenades, explosive devices, swords and that advancements in technology were constantly being made. They knew that there were semi-auto airguns used by Lewis/Clark just as if not more lethal than black powder rifles. Every insipid argument made by bed wetting liberals has been debunked and marginalized in the highest courts. Again, this thread is not about the validity of the 2nd Amendment and it's application to individuals. That law has been settled (again just for slower people to understand) .

This is about the fact that leftist loathe the 2nd Amendment because they desire to control people. They want to do the same nefarious shit leftist sociopaths routinely do to disarmed people.

.


----------



## InspectorDetector (Jun 23, 2021)

miketx said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> > Please note, this right is the *right belongs to individuals, for self-defense in the home*,
> ...



As do I......and I say the same...just try to take it away from me. Some things in this country are worth dying for and I would die to protect that 2A if that's what it takes to make these fascists understand what the hell it means to be AMERICAN.


----------



## cnm (Nov 3, 2021)

InspectorDetector said:


> Some things in this country are worth dying for and I would die to protect that 2A


These school children must have the same idea about the 2A, they're practising already to lay down their lives for it...


----------



## westwall (Nov 3, 2021)

cnm said:


> These school children must have the same idea about the 2A, they're practising already to lay down their lives for it...





And if you get your way the death toll will be in the tens of millions, so fuck off little fascist.


----------



## cnm (Nov 4, 2021)

westwall said:


> And if you get your way the death toll will be in the tens of millions, so fuck off little fascist.


Even though the experience of every other developed nation shows the complete opposite.

For instance, show me another developed nation whose pupils rehearse the effects of school shootings.

There's gun nut gratitude for their willing sacrifice in an impossible task for you. Tsk tsk.

Still, freedom isn't free, it costs other people's school kids.

A bargain, eh?


----------



## westwall (Nov 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> Even though the experience of every other developed nation shows the complete opposite.
> 
> For instance, show me another developed nation whose pupils rehearse the effects of school shootings.
> 
> ...





No, it doesn't.  Your grasp of history is pathetic.


----------



## cnm (Nov 4, 2021)

But my grasp of the





InspectorDetector said:


> understand what the hell it means to be AMERICAN.


Hmmm. The meaning of America. 600,000 dying in an argument?


----------



## cnm (Nov 4, 2021)

westwall said:


> No, it doesn't. Your grasp of history is pathetic.


The 2A pussies couldn't even get out to stop the election being stolen and a tyrant installed. So much for learning from the lessons of history.


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> These school children must have the same idea about the 2A, they're practising already to lay down their lives for it...


If they keep you mass murdering nazis away from them they will be ok.


----------



## westwall (Nov 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> The 2A pussies couldn't even get out to stop the election being stolen and a tyrant installed. So much for learning from the lessons of history.




Typical violent progressive.  So long as we can fight against you scum with peaceful methods we will.

You had better hope that we never are forced to escalate.


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> The 2A pussies couldn't even get out to stop the election being stolen and a tyrant installed. So much for learning from the lessons of history.


The 2A has nothing to do with elections or theft, and from the looks of things we don't need to use that constitutional remedy on you filthy vermin yet. Yet. Looks to me like we are destroying you one state at a time and as long as that works, you bastards are safe, until the law catches up with you. Decent law abiding Americans have had enough of you sick, twisted perverse demons and are not taking it anymore.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> These school children must have the same idea about the 2A, they're practising already to lay down their lives for it...


Oh, the melodrama
Kids are more likely to die in a school bus accident than in a school shooting.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> Even though the experience of every other developed nation shows the complete opposite.


^^^^
_Post hoc_ fallacy


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 4, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Make no mistake about it: rightists are authoritarian demagogues and liars, this thread is proof of that.


How does this thread prove it?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 4, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> How does this thread prove it?


He's lying.
He's known for that.


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 4, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> He's lying.
> He's known for that.


*If a bed wetting piece of shit Lefts Syndrome Retard is COMMUNICATING, regardless of how they're communicating, the substance of what they're communicating is soft steaming BULLSHIT.

Rightists aren't the ones running around demanding shut downs, setting shit on fire, insisting free speech is stifled, pushing masks on people, promoting confiscatory tax rates or attempting to disarm people who behave themselves in public.

It's the bed wetting liberal jabbering imbeciles that are despotic, authoritarian petty tyrants doing so. They're  no different that the nazi book burning thugs of the 1930's and if they're not defeated and run out of the country their murder spree will make the 1940's nazi party look like a Boy Scout Troop. Complete with sexual deviants and freaks.


.*


----------



## miketx (Nov 4, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Oh, the melodrama
> Kids are more likely to die in a school bus accident than in a school shooting.


depends on where cnm is.


----------

